# What's the hype with Eurovision?



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 14, 2017)

I don't get why it's such an important show. Just another music show, after all.


----------



## Slattz (May 14, 2017)

I think people like the competitiveness between countries (and which country is the best) which sets it apart from other music shows ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2017)

My country always sucks.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 14, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> My country always sucks.


Nah, praise Poland.


----------



## Patxinco (May 14, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> My country always sucks.


Greetings from Spain...


----------



## Issac (May 14, 2017)

It's over 60 years old. It's fun, it's glamorous... It's music. 
It's not just a music show, it's the world's largest music show.


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2017)

Issac said:


> It's over 60 years old. It's fun, it's glamorous... It's music.
> It's not just a music show, it's the world's largest music show.


Well, it's about having fun mostly so i don't mind.
Unless somebody pulls out playback, then it's dramatic as hell.


----------



## Veho (May 14, 2017)

It's like a giant train wreck, and one of the trains is carrying several wagons of glitter: it's a disaster, you can't stop watching... and there's several wagons of glitter.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 14, 2017)

I like how all staff that are visibly online is viewing this single thread


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I like how all staff that are visibly online is viewing this single thread


Let's starting betting on which country will win Eurovision


----------



## tbb043 (May 14, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Let's starting betting on which country will win Eurovision



50 quatloos on America! Fuck yeah!


----------



## FAST6191 (May 14, 2017)

You know how when you go to a metal club (or night, or room if you live somewhere especially unfortunate) you get a standard, or worse, pop song that people headbang their hardest to? This is a several decades long version of that.


----------



## RustInPeace (May 14, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I don't get why it's such an important show. Just another music show, after all.



As already stated, it's been around for decades, those "just another music shows" that you may know probably wouldn't exist if not for Eurovision. Also, some of the finest musicians got their big break there, winning the competition even, ABBA and Celine Dion for example, and a little metal love, Lordi. That being said I don't think it's as big as it was, yesterday proved that it was more of a source of comedy on social media. But ah well, don't forget the past.


----------



## pustal (May 14, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I don't get why it's such an important show. Just another music show, after all.



It was (and still is at a very weak extent, due to change of times and decrease of public) more of a political show than talent show in Europe, so it carried that leverage through the years.

On the other hand, big musical singers and groups came out of it, like Abba, and local national singers to each country. The show has been loosing quality on the last couple o decades, so people got surprised with some of the partitions this year. I'm glad my country finally took it seriously after quite some years without a decent participation.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 14, 2017)

Musicians turn it down here in the UK if they get asked to participate because it pretty much means you're a joke lol. It's all bullshit tbh.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (May 14, 2017)

For me it's not cool, I only like the memes it creates every year


----------



## Arras (May 14, 2017)

Really, it's fun to watch with friends/family and mock the weird songs, laugh at the missed notes and be surprised at the actually decent entries. It's all so over the top, it's great.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 14, 2017)

Arras said:


> Really, it's fun to watch with friends/family and mock the weird songs, laugh at the missed notes and be surprised at the actually decent entries. It's all so over the top, it's great.




Did you see that loon jump up on stage and get his butt out before security jumped up and grabbed him? Lolol


----------



## Arras (May 14, 2017)

mech said:


> Did you see that loon jump up on stage and get his butt out before security jumped up and grabbed him? Lolol


Yeah, that was pretty good. Pretty impressive how the singer was totally unfazed as he basically ran a lap around her.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 15, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> As already stated, it's been around for decades, those "just another music shows" that you may know probably wouldn't exist if not for Eurovision. Also, some of the finest musicians got their big break there, winning the competition even, ABBA and Celine Dion for example, and a little metal love, Lordi. That being said I don't think it's as big as it was, yesterday proved that it was more of a source of comedy on social media. But ah well, don't forget the past.


I've known about it since the 90's but never really cared for it.


pustal said:


> It was (and still is at a very weak extent, due to change of times and decrease of public) more of a political show than talent show in Europe, so it carried that leverage through the years.
> 
> On the other hand, big musical singers and groups came out of it, like Abba, and local national singers to each country. The show has been loosing quality on the last couple o decades, so people got surprised with some of the partitions this year. I'm glad my country finally took it seriously after quite some years without a decent participation.


That's true.

It's a bit funny that the only stuff that Portugal wins at is on football and music.


----------



## RustInPeace (May 15, 2017)

And who can forget epic sax guy?


----------



## pustal (May 15, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> It's a bit funny that the only stuff that Portugal wins at is on football and music.



And kickboxing (13 world champions). And photography (twice in a row world champions). And tripple jumping. And running. And judo. etc 

Also, if it counts a Portuguese guy just won the UN general secretary vote  Have some faith in your country.


----------



## DinohScene (May 19, 2017)

I never cared for it really.
If only one day.. some small time band does a flawless cover of The Strays, then I'd watch.

Hey @VinsCool, you're now playing in your head "SWS - The Strays"


----------



## Yepi69 (May 19, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I don't get why it's such an important show. Just another music show, after all.


Because one singer of ours won, that's why our people won't shut up about it.
You know how Portugal is when its time to put the balls on the table to see who has the bigger ones.


----------



## Mansize (May 19, 2017)

That time of year again... bad singing, horrendous songs, cringeworthy performances, laughable costumes...
...
I think back in the day (60s or so) it spawned songs that were an "alternative" to pop music. Now it all sounds like a generic mess to me.


----------



## tetrabrik (Aug 15, 2017)

when I was an exchange student in Sweden I was amused by how big of a deal this was! it's really like a euro cup but instead of sports the do songs, and then have everyone vote on the best (you can't vote for your own country's artist). it's really a tradition that people get together and watch and have drinking games, or with family, etc. kinda like the superbowl here in the US


----------

